# unleserliche schrift in Freehand Paletten



## ziriander (22. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe Freehand 11  auf meinem Rechner installiert, kann aber die Schriften in den Paletten nicht lesen. Die sehen total Pixelig aus (siehe Bildanhang).

Weiß jemand woran das liegt. Fehlt mir da ein bestimmter Font damit das richtig angezeigt wird ? Bei Flash ist es übrigens das gleiche.


Danke für eure Tipps
ziriander


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. November 2006)

Hallo,

Ich nehme an, du hast eine Systemschrift gelöscht/ deaktiviert - ging mir nämlich vor kurzem auch so ;-]


----------



## ziriander (22. November 2006)

Ja, das kann sein. Aber woher weiß ich welche Schrift ich benötige ?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. November 2006)

Eine Möglichkeit: Schriften nach Installationsdatum sortieren und die deaktivierten ggfls. wiederherstellen.

Zweite Möglichkeit: http://www.typografie.info/typowiki/index.php?title=Systemschriften_Windows_XP
Dort sind alle Systemschriften, die Windows XP besitzt, aufgelistet.
Vielleicht hast du ja aus Versehen eine davon gelöscht/ deaktivert.


----------

